# Hunting partner



## flacy (Sep 6, 2014)

All my hunting partners have given up elk hunting from age or ill health. Anyone out their need an experienced partner? I have a general bull elk permit for this year. Live in SLC.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you physically able to hike in 3-4 miles and pack out an elk? I may need a hand soon.


----------



## flacy (Sep 6, 2014)

30-06
I can hike all day, but what so you mean you may need help soon? Are you rifle hunting or bow hunting?

Flacy


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

flacy said:


> 30-06
> I can hike all day, but what so you mean you may need help soon? Are you rifle hunting or bow hunting?
> 
> Flacy


Send me your number via private message.


----------

